# Bau eines Schwimmteiches mit naturagart



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

Hallo
bin nobody in Bezug auf den Bau eines SCHWIMMTEICHES.
Habe viel Informationen gesammelt und gelesen und bin im Moment
zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das Teichbauprinzip der Firma naturagart - mit einigen Abwandlungen - für mich die optimale Lösung wäre.
Wer hat praktische Erfahrung mit naturagart gesammelt - und welche? 
Wer hat einen naturagart-Schwimmteich im Ruhrgebiet, Münsterland
oder am Niederrhein, den ich mir vielleicht auch anschauen könnte?
Erwarte gespannt Eure Reaktionen.
Manfred


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2003)

Hmmm, Toulouse ist ja wohl etwas weit. Hast Du einfach schon einmal bei Naturagart nach Referenzen gefragt ?

Ansonsten kann ich immer nur auf meine positiven Erfahrungen mit Naturagart hinweisen. Das soll es aber auch gewesen sein - nicht nur Naturagart bietet gute Konzepte und Produkte an. Ich bitte um Verständnis.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo StefanS

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Du hast Recht Toulouse ist zu weit.
Referenzen sind von naturagart direkt nicht zu bekommen - 
verständlicherweise, da sie nur liefern haben sie keinen direkten Einfluss
auf die Verarbeitung vor Ort.
Daher mein Versuch über dieses Forum Schwimmteichbauer mit praktischer  "naturagart-Erfahrung" zu finden.

Trotzdem Vielen Dank

Manfred


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo Manfred,

das wundert (und enttäuscht) mich aber. Die bilden doch alle möglichen Teiche und Schwimmteiche in ihren Prospekten ab, das ist doch die selbst gewählte Referenz ! Sie bräuchten Dir ja nur die Schwimmteiche zu nennen, die sie für gelungen halten.

Hoffe jetzt wirklich, dass Dir hier noch weitergeholfen wird.

Der einzige Naturagart-Schwimmteich, den ich kenne, ist hier in Toulouse bei Bekannten. Und der ist zwar vom Material her gut, in der Umsetzung jedoch keine Referenz, weil die panische Angst vor Fröschen (bzw. Beschwerden wegen des Lärms der __ Frösche !!!) haben und deshalb den Filtergraben nicht hinreichend bepflanzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo Manfred,

ich habe letztens eine HP gefunden, deren Ersteller sich auch mit dem Bau eines Schwimmteichs beschäftigt hat. Wie und womit er ihn gebaut hat, weiß ich zwar nicht, aber vielleicht hilft Dir die Seite ja trotzdem weiter.

www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de

Gruß 
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Manfred,habe das Thema erst heute entdeckt die gleiche Frage wurde bereits im Schwimmteichforum etwas weiter unten in der Forenübersicht  diskutiert. So wohl die Ideen von Ralf Schwimmteich selbstbau oder Naturagart finde ich zum Selbstbau i.O. In der Südpfalz hätte ich zwei Objekte zum anschauen. Einer in der Bauphase der andere mehr ein Tauchbecken für Sauna. Die Beschreibungen find ich soweit gut ersetzt meiner meinung nach wie du schon richtig erkannt hast nicht ein Anschauungs objekt und Erfahrungsaustausch mit einem Schwimmteich besitzer.
Gruß Günter


----------

